
Thanks to Time Dilation, Earth’s Core Is 2.5 Years Younger Than Its Surface - basicplus2
https://futurism.com/thanks-to-time-dilation-earths-core-is-2-5-years-younger-than-its-surface
======
hinkley
Isn’t the volume at the center of a large mass also larger?

I assume we have factored space curvature into our calculations for the
behavior of stars and black holes, but I never see it talked about.

------
j-krieger
Can the same phenomenon be seen inside the sun? Does the estimate of when the
Sun will expand into a red star account for this?

~~~
micouay
At the end of the article they say for sun it's 40,000 years.

------
Fjolsvith
Does this then portend that volcanic magma expelled has a younger half-life?

~~~
pk_kinetic
Not sure what you mean by volcanic magma half life but keep in mind the time
dilation effect are minuscule, amounting to 2.5 years out of the 4.5 billion
years of the earths age.

